# Nissan Micra K11 code CG10



## David Green (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi,

I have a nissan micra K11 with the Bosch Motronic M4.6.0 installed. The car ran normally and after switching off the car never started again. A scan produced code P0035 engine crank sensor circuit, after checking with a scope the waveform is present with a voltage display of 1.57 volts, which I thought was a litle on the low side.

I would have thought the voltage should switch between this and 5V?

Does anyone know where I could get any pin data from to check the imputs/outputs of the ECM with typical values.

Thanks

David


----------

